# Here are my boys...



## Dawn

Here are my 3 male rats that I adopted from
Rhinelander Rat Rescue in December.








Here is my 4 year old who ADORES her new pets.


----------



## peejeeratties

What beautiful boys!!!!!!

Are they orange or tan??? or a little of both??

Shirley


----------



## Dawn

I think they are called Fawn...
now that they have grown larger I can barely tell them apart without looking at their bellies. 1 is very slightly lighter in color.
Next time around I am going to get 3 different colored rats! LOL!
They are sweet though....


----------



## peejeeratties

on a rat group through yahoo that I'm on, there is a lady that has 3 orange boys, they are ALL identical to each other. The only way she can tell them apart is their attitudes. 

I had a pair of dumbo twins that the only way I could tell them apart was the size of the dot on their heads lol.

And then there is Maybe, and Maybe's baby. The lady I got them from couldn't ever remember which was which, and now they are the same size so there is NO telling anymore lol

Shirley


----------



## ratwings

Aw, they are handsome. And yeah, the guy in the middle of the first pic looks kinda orange!


----------



## pinnacle

I love them!


----------



## Rodentia

I once had a rat that color (I think she had A.D.D., lol)


----------



## alybaba11

ooo..very cute boys! 2 fawns and a buff. Both lovely colours.


----------



## JennieLove

They are very handsome.


----------



## cupids_cuties

beautiful rats


----------



## anni

there lovely=]


----------

